# Schmidt Water Pressure Engine



## mirek111 (Mar 12, 2016)

Test compressed air
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGYxgiX9KMw[/ame]


----------



## romartin (Mar 15, 2016)

What an interesting design Mirek! Well done!


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 23, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gkCotmwdEk&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

Complemented by a dynamo and regulator


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 24, 2016)

mirek111,

I like this engine. You have done well with your build. I guess I missed the first post you made.

Thank You for posting.

I have always liked the idea of the water engines ever since I read about them the first time. I would like to build one some day. Did you have any plans you followed?

--ShopShoe


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 24, 2016)

Sweet engine!! I'd seen an old engraving of that type but never a 'real' one. Outstanding work. And I love the govenor...

Pete


----------



## vederstein (Dec 24, 2016)

Pardon me, but I'm a bit confused.  Is this a water pumping steam engine or is an engine run on pressurized water?

Great looking engine.

...Ved.


----------



## kadora (Dec 25, 2016)

Mirek naozaj krasne urobeny motor


----------



## bazmak (Dec 25, 2016)

what are the details and where can you get the small motor. Regards barry


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 25, 2016)

In the early days of this site, Cedge, a member then, built just such an engine, almost exactly the same as the one shown here, to my mind, a lot better. He showed a blow by blow warts and all build of each piece, all taken from just an old illustration.

I have tried to search it out but my concentration isn't as good as it used to be. Maybe someone else can find it.


John


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 25, 2016)

Picture of this page
http://www.douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/POWER/waterengine/waterengine4.htm

Inserted into AutoCAD
repainted
scaled
dwg download here
www.uschovna.cz/zasilka/LI3SWG4E3IU39SHL-H6G
STÁHNOUT ZÁSILKU  =  DOWNLOAD
I do not have more

to Blogwitch  http://www.cedesign.net/steam/schmidt.htm

Excuse me, I do not speak English, only Google translator.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 25, 2016)

Many thanks for the link Mirek. I hope one day to find the post on this site.

John


----------



## kiwi2 (Dec 26, 2016)

Here is the link to Cedge's thread. I don't think there are any plans in it but lots of construction pictures.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=1469

The best way to search for stuff  on this site is to use Google Advanced Search here:

https://www.google.ca/advanced_search

Copy and paste this sites address into the site or domain box then use one of the top two boxes to search for what you're after.

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks very much Alan, that is exactly the post I had lost. 
Steve (Cedge) and myself go back to the very beginning of this site and he became a very good internet friend, unfortunately we lost track of each other when my body and mind problems got in the way.

It is really surprising what is hidden away on this site, there are many hundreds, if not thousands of builds and tools to make if you have the time to search and know what you are looking for.

Thanks again

John


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 26, 2016)

Timing test
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1brFc7JlXc&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddY3dJmzwEA[/ame]


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank You mirek111.

--ShopShoe


----------

